# Reptile ID needed



## Marc (Oct 2, 2012)

Today I received a mail from my father, it seems they have a new resident in their greenhouse but they don't have a clue what it is and were it came from.

I can only tell that it's not a reptile that is indigenous to the the Netherlands.

We only have these lizards in our country:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sand_Lizard
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Podarcis_muralis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viviparous_lizard

( and there is another one but that one doesn't have legs )

Anybody have an idea what this could be???


----------



## Marc (Oct 2, 2012)

Just did some searching and it could of course also be a amphibian.

I've also found a suspect allready:
Smooth Newt / Common Newt

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smooth_Newt

This critter seems to have a land form in which it looks like this:

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Triturus_vulgaris_maennchen.jpeg


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep, thats a newt.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2012)

So, is it (amphibian) indigenous to your area?


----------



## Marc (Oct 2, 2012)

NYEric said:


> So, is it (amphibian) indigenous to your area?



If it's a Smooth Newt it's indigenous to the Netherlands, so no critter was a stowaway on an imported plant.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2012)

Cool. and it will eat bugs.


----------



## Clark (Jan 6, 2013)

How is it, when my cursor is over the spammer's name, there is no profile dropdown menu???


btw, might of been cnn reporting uggs were most given gift at Christmas 2012.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice newt!


----------

